# 2tes Kabelset für  Straight Power E8 CM 480W



## fuSi0n (3. August 2012)

*2tes Kabelset für  Straight Power E8 CM 480W*

Hallo, ist es möglich direkt bei euch ein 2tes Kabelset zu erwerben oder einzelne Stränge ?

Ich bräuchte 2x PCIE 6 pin
2x Molex 
2x SATA
und 1x 8 pin EPS fürs Mainboard.

Ist es möglich sowas zu bestellen und was würde das kosten?

Gruß
fuSi0n


----------



## be quiet! Support (3. August 2012)

*AW: 2tes Kabelset für  Straight Power E8 CM 480W*

Hallo Fusion,

bitte wende dich in dieser Angelegenheit an info[át]be-quiet.de

Dort wird dir sofort geholfen.

Vielen Dank!

Marco


----------



## fuSi0n (3. August 2012)

*AW: 2tes Kabelset für  Straight Power E8 CM 480W*

Ok danke, mach ich.


----------



## be quiet! Support (6. August 2012)

*AW: 2tes Kabelset für  Straight Power E8 CM 480W*

Hallo fusion,

alles klar, wenn es Probleme gibt, lass es mich bitte wissen.

Gruß

Marco


----------

